# Hi all newbie here



## yelper4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Trying to get back into slingshots after 50+ yrs. I was seeing that hdpe was being used. The only way people was melting was with heat. Has anyone ever tried MEK. I know its nasty stuff but I used it on my Apache camper.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

With the low heat needed for working with HDPE (around 350F to 400F, depending on working speed) I really see no need to involve any more cost, time, or danger than necessary when making a slingshot, especially one from something as easy to work with as HDPE.

I use the oven in my house, some oven mitts, and an open window when i've worked with HPDE. It's really that easy.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Methyl ethyl ketone (butanone), a solvent, used also to weld some plastics' WIKI..
May be good for adding swells and layering.
Interesting.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Is that the same MEK used in painting in ship yards?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

It's never too late to get back into slingshots.......I did it at 74.

What kind of Apache camper do you have ? We have a 1966 Eagle.

GP


----------



## yelper4 (Jan 25, 2016)

We had a 72 Ramada camper but ended up selling it. I'm not sure about MEK in the shipyards but up til a little while ago it was used for cleaning everything in the airline industry. It is highly dangerous!!!!!! So if anyone tries it BE CAREFUL!!!!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Yelper4,
Welcome to the forum.

YS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

